# Game Of Thrones



## dee (Sep 22, 2014)

Star date: 08/22/2014
This tutorial will not be updated as often as the "Structural Integrity" thread was. However, I feel that it does indeed deserve a tutorial. There will be 3-4 updates with pics/week. The images themselves will be edited for the best possible viewing to manifest detail.
I will be pre-fabricating the pieces. This is the beginning. I'll be working on several area's at the same time. Not to mention the other 4 projects I have going.



Pre-fabrication begins with TP's fastened around an object by way of soft-tie. It's similar to 14 gauge electrical wire and can be drawn tight. Glue is then applied to the outside. In order to keep the glue hidden, the shape will be bent inside out when dry.
Dee

"_Haste is Waste"




_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 22, 2014)

Subscribed!!!! This is going to be epic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 22, 2014)

_"I believe the sacrifices in life give more than they take"_
I spent a great deal of the day pre-fabricating. I studied the trailer over and over. Several modifications will be made. In other words, I'm going to reinvent the wheel. 
I'm going to fiddle around with some new Terragen backdrops as well.

Foot Patrol, you're a genius! 

Salute, Dee


----------



## dee (Sep 23, 2014)

This is what pre-fabrication is all about...



The bulk of this structure will be in sawdust for contrast against unfinished trim, such as upper towers. You can see the glue residue on the small pillars, that's ok because they will be sawdust coated. I believe the round towers will display a more realistic point of view. I'm thinking a gear drivin draw bridge would be a nice touch too.
This will be a fantasy type structure, but must give a realistic perspective.
Peace, Dee


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 23, 2014)

I like where you are headed. Very cool ideas!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dee (Sep 24, 2014)

Image 1: simple gear sketch. Image 2: round piece for the first tower, 1 coat of sawdust. Image 3: comparison roof with 3 coats of sawdust.
That gear drawing looks like something Willey Coyote would come up with. Acme Gear Co.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 24, 2014)

Looking good. I like the saw dust roofs. I guess depending on the wood type you can vary the color of the roofs. Eye Burl laminates could make nice coble stone roads and courtyards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 24, 2014)

looking good man. are you going to make the towers raise and lower with the gears, like the video?


----------



## dee (Sep 25, 2014)

The structures on the "GoT" Intro are made from simple wood building blocks, in other words they are semi-solid. I don't believe that is raising all in one motion, I think it is in fact a combination of Hollywood time-lapse and camera tricks. However, blocks would raise much easier than fragile toothpicks, which cannot withstand nearly as much stress tension. They would have to have blocks inside them to raise....(my opinion only). We are not limited as far as motion goes. This structure will have functional gears and many things that the "GoT' structure(s) don't have.....muahahahhaa! The first thing is a moving (up and down) draw bridge, they ain't got that. I don't want to give away too many of the moving parts I have in mind (just in case they don't work...HA!). But there will be functional gears for sure. I will have image of the completion of tower 1 tomorrow.
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 26, 2014)

ROTATION! The "GoT" gears rotate, but nothing else does, the doors don't open, the windows don't open, catapults don't fire, draw bridges don't raise. Hollywood gives you the illusion that more is going on than actually is going on because of camera movement. This is going to take some engineering, some mechanical know how. Yes, the gears are the drivers...but should they be seen, or hidden under the table? I believe you are only seeing a very small part of what is happening on the "GoT" intro. Cameras are mounted on gondolas, or trams, thus sometimes the cameras are stationary, and the table moves, or the cameras slide down a track, etc.
Another thing, I see no lights in the structure themselves, this is a clue to their being solid blocks of wood. We have a toothpick structure that's HOLLOW...Hello! This model could have lights too. Wiring could be run attached to batteries or those little solar do dads.
ok, so here's an image update...


 




Image 1: small tabasco bottle stuck in a tower...crap! Image 2: finally got the tabasco bottle out...yay! Image 3: what's that, an axil...the tower can rotate like the turret on a tank! That there's a 1/4" dowel rod.
I have some oak sawdust there as well.
Keep in mind, the whole "GoT' intro model and how it works was probably developed by a room full of overpaid technicians most of which probably stood around playing with their cell phones.
More images Saturday.
Chow! Dee


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 26, 2014)

I love tabasco wings. Perfect finger food for watching GoTs. Like the tower and the thought about the lights. Should really POP!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 26, 2014)

Are you eating those things right now?


 


Anyway, after staying awake most of the night thinking about it, I believe I've come up with the answer. It's safe to assume that the way the buildings in "GoT' rise is via a crankshaft and piston setup...Anyone come up with anything else?


 


Images of wooden gears.....now we're gettin somewhere.
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 26, 2014)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/johnaxe...s-opening-credits-spring-to-life-in-season-3/

An impressive bit of visual trickery that make the credits unlike anything else on television–and an ambitious bit of story-telling in their own right, for the credits need to change weekly to reflect the twisting plot.
Using only pencil and paper, an artist begins by transforming the city into a clockwork model, with mechanical diagrams detailing how the city will build itself in the title sequence. The designs are handed off to the computer graphics department. One team member fine-tunes the shadow cast by the buildings. Another oversees the camera shots, adjusting angles and frames. Still another worker, the so-called smoke artist, adds final tint and color.

Wall’s ten-person team–closer to 30 when they designed Season 1 from scratch–begin by designing digital corkscrews, gears and chains, then apply high school physics to figure out how they will raise the miniature municipalities. “I think the level of detail is quite exceptional. It’s not something that can be faked,” he says. “You actually have to go in the computer and build these working mechanisms.” He adds, “_Some people have actually thought that we built those titles practically out of wood and metal, but they are all done on the computer to emulate real physical textures and materials._” It requires the collaboration of all three branches of the Rock Paper Scissors group. Elastic does the design, which constitutes the bulk of the project; a52 does the computer graphics and Rock Paper Scissors does the editing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 26, 2014)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 26, 2014)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-Your-Own-Iron-Throne/

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## dee (Sep 26, 2014)

Check this out...


 


Image 1: table saw set up.
I do think we are all going to teach each other in this classroom discussion. That's really amazing Marc, if I may call you. Like I said before, you don't miss a thing, you are one clever dude.
The lower bearings in my table saw are chewed up at the moment. Sear's won't sell just the bearings anymore. Waaaaaa!
Peace, Dee
"Hire those kids"...I just got schooled...ha! Blocks, I'm sticking with my toothpicks.
I'd like to see what's under the table of that kid's model.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 26, 2014)

Here's my boy on the same kinda throne, only with guitars!!! LORD OF THE STRINGS


 
Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 27, 2014)

I went out to visit with my pa today, so I didn't get a whole lot done on the castle. My pa was outside workin away in the yard, so I took the opportunity to help him. Ya know sometimes we need to step away from our own personal lives and spend time with someone else....even if it's not your pa. They will really appreciate the help, and I promise you'll feel good too.

Well here's the progress on the first tower and a little bit of an idea of how to make a gear. I went 5 wide and 4 high with this gear tooth, and need to shape them correctly so they turn right. I think it will work. Not for what it's guna work yet, but we'll come up with something later.


 

 
Salute, Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 27, 2014)

Dee the tower is coming along great. Got some height to it now. You got it all over the vids that Marc posted. Anyone can use a super computer. But takes skill to be a woodworker.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dee (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks Scott, It's guna be like almost 14" tall and I got some uber cool spanish moss to decorate it with. And the "GoT' tower can't hold a bottle of tabasco sauce either!!! Might even be able to balance a chicken wing up there for ya. lol
\o/ <--------hands in the air, Dee
One more thing...If there's a beautiful damsel in distress up in that there tower...she's mine!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 5, 2014)

Where's dee?


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 5, 2014)

I was wondering myself.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2015)

Well I guess it's official. He is gone. This is the PM he sent me before he disappeared and as far as I can tell it was the last thing he did on this forum. It was titled _"Security Breech"

My email account has been hacked as well as my passwords. Not from this forum. My email account is what I use for this forum though. Can't say anything more right now.
Take care
_
He was way out there some would say a nut job. But he was our nut job. Aren't we all though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yea I figured as much. I tracked down his sister or wife a while ago,(the one who had been hit by a car while walking on the side of the road) but I lost the info I had saved when my hard drive crashed.....


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 6, 2015)

Dam this dude was cool! Sucks to see him disappear. 

Everyone is different in their own way and he sure kept himself and others entertained. Maybe one day he will come back after the big breach. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

